

Ron Wyden introduces bill to ban FBI 'backdoors' in tech products - hackerjam
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/4/7336743/ron-wyden-introduces-fbi-backdoor-ban-bill

======
hackerjam
additional background on the bill, and it's sponsors, can be found here:

[http://www.wyden.senate.gov/news/press-releases/wyden-
introd...](http://www.wyden.senate.gov/news/press-releases/wyden-introduces-
bill-to-ban-government-mandated-backdoors-into-americans-cellphones-and-
computers)

[http://www.fbi.gov/news/speeches/going-dark-are-
technology-p...](http://www.fbi.gov/news/speeches/going-dark-are-technology-
privacy-and-public-safety-on-a-collision-course)

